# Eggs after 49 years



## JUDYBUM (May 15, 2012)

I was given Judy Bum when I was 3 years old. She has been with me and my family since. My aunt bought her for me at a pet store as a "Texas Tortoise". Recently I have come to the conclusion she is a Leopard Tortoise by seeing pictures on line. 
My boyfriend had 2 Desert Tortoises that were stollen this past March they had mated several times and eggs had hatched into adorable little Desert Tortoises.. 
Since my Judy Bum had been all alone for 49 years we decided to introduce her to the others.
They all got along very well, the male would chase Judy Bum around bobbing his head at her but Judy Bum stood her grounds.
Well here comes the BEAUTIFUL beginning of a very SAD ending. 
On April 25th Judy Bum started digging then stopped anad started back up on the next day. 
I happened to be off work this day and Judy Bum laid 7 beautiful eggs. 
Judy Bum is small for her breed due to the small area she lived in our back yard (about the size of a cantalope)and the male Desert Tortoise which I will call "A" was larger than a basketball and had a GIANT protected yard to live in. 
Today Judy Bum has just laid another 5 eggs.!!!!
So now the questions begin...
Desert male with a Leopard female? Is it possible to have fertile eggs ?
I will stop for now... figure out how to add pictures on this...I am new to all of this.. Thank you [/size][/font]


----------



## Baoh (May 15, 2012)

Incubate and see. I am very interested to see what results if they hatch.

Oh, and I am surprised she laid at her relatively small size. I look forward to your photographs.


----------



## ascott (May 15, 2012)

I would like to see a pic of Ms Judy to have us all take a guess as to what she is...likely you are right since you have had her awhile . I am always amazed at what shape and form life can generate itself into...and I am certain weirder things have happened...so I do not have a basis to answer you....I am sure others will give their opinion as well...

Also, some females can become stimulated simply by the presence of a male...so I wonder if the eggs are indeed going to hatch?? Interesting.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (May 16, 2012)

I would like to see some pics on your leopard tortoise to find out if it is indeed a leopard tortoise. I'd be interested in seeing if the eggs are fertile and especially if they hatch although I dont condone breeding different species to each other.


----------



## dmarcus (May 16, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum...


----------



## Yvonne G (May 16, 2012)

Hi JudyBum:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

That many years ago, 49?, I really doubt what you have is a leopard tortoise. Way back then, the leopard tortoises just weren't popular in the pet trade. So if Judy is indeed a *Texas* tortoise, then, yes, she certainly can and will lay fertile eggs. 

I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of your tortoise...and hoping that your eggs hatch!

What would you like us to call you?

...and may we know appx. where in the world you are?


----------



## Laura (May 16, 2012)

Pictures Pictures pictures!!!!


----------

